# Super Rich Dogs



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

If anyone watched the Super Lives of The Super Rich finale last night (I did). There was this company that trained protection dogs for rich people and one of their dogs was $80,000 and they sold one for $230,000 in the past.. their work didn't seem very impressive to me I seen better. Did anyone else think those dogs where outrageously priced?! The company was Harrison K-9. 
More info on the show: The $230,000 security system?kibble not included


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Some beautiful dogs but..............


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a sucker born everyday. And apparently they are rich.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think we have had threads about these dogs before. 
I can think of alot better ways to ramp up my security for 230,000 that would include a dog that trained also.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup. Harrison K9 has been "in the news" before...

Good business model, they only have to sell a handful of dogs at those prices and live very comfortably with minimum work.


----------



## shepherdsnmastiffs (Mar 23, 2015)

People on Wall Street like to buy the most expensive drugs, even if they are at a 1000% markup, just because it's bragging rights - as long as it works as intended. 

Same principle here I think.


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Ugh. You know I could buy my house several times over for 230,000. . .


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Crank's dad Odin Ot Vitosha sold as a protection dog for $50,000


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What Shepnmastiffs said.

If I had $50K. $75K, $100K amounts, just floating around in my bank account and security were such a BIG issue in my life, I think I'd use it to move to a better neighborhood or get a new career, ya know? That's just boring little ole me though. 

ehhhh Some of it is just for the status symbol aspect.....


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

If they pay $230k for a dog, then they can constantly bring up how much they paid for the dog at parties. And they haven't been robbed yet, so the dog must be working, right?


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

If security is such a concern, one may try

Caucasian Ovcharka

Following seems to be a good breeder

ThunderHawk  Caucasians - ThunderHawk Caucasians ...the Guardian Elite. Top Breeders of this ancient and fierce guardian dog.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ahh.
Those dogs are gorgeous and they really do like to guard.


----------

